# OK, is there ANY way to own a legal skyline in the US?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Im sorry if this has been addresed before, but all the information is scattered all over this forum. 

Is there ANY way to import, or own a legal skyline in the U.S nowadays? How much would a legalized r32 gts-t with no engine and tranny (rolling chassis) cost?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

S14240SR said:


> Im sorry if this has been addresed before, but all the information is scattered all over this forum.
> 
> Is there ANY way to import, or own a legal skyline in the U.S nowadays? How much would a legalized r32 gts-t with no engine and tranny (rolling chassis) cost?


Find a car that is currently registered and buy it. Otherwise, hold your breath for about 6 months until someone else comes on to replace mrex.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

they are more skylines then know


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

I belive RB Motoring has taken over the skyline business..

www.rbmotoring.com


----------



## R34SRULE (Jan 11, 2005)

*nothing is impossible*

hey there mate. . I live in new zealand and i have imported alot of cars out of japan including the skyline i own now. When i imported it, new zealand standards say that the car had to have a particular engine emission standards, frontal intrusion bars, airbags and a list of other requirments. i know the rules will be completely different in US but if you look at all the relative government requirements, and abide by them, then you should have no problems. i can even recommend a car importing site that will give you honest advice and service. hope i have helped 
(to be honest i do not know alot about US laws and regulations)


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

US laws are VERY different. The first is that a person can not do their own import. It has to be a registered importer (Motorex for example). Right now there is really no RI that is doing them. Motorex apparently just got one through a month or 2 ago (with RBMotoring's help), which makes 2 skylines legalized in a year. In addition the legalizing cost is very high.

As of now, Motorex is the only one that has the legalizing info. RB Motoring is trying to get rights to the info so they can do the legalizing on their own.


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dunedin?

I've been there!!!


Anyway,

I thought many USA residents got cars into the country by way of foreign stationed army stations...

I know a lot of guys stationed in germany would get their Mustang, camero, corvette, caddy, or other 'desirable' [rare in europe] american car taken with them to sell while there and then they come back home with something else (often a cheaper older porsche, mercedes, bmw, etc.) ...something about being allowed to have one car taken with when you are at a certain level...

...although that might have changed and not be the case any more...


It also used to be that folks who relocated to the USA could bring a car with them.... 

I know it is easier to import a car FROM Canada to the USA though...


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

The answer is Yes...b/c I have one,

...but listen to "NISMO SKYLINE" thats your best bet for now


----------



## R34SRULE (Jan 11, 2005)

*CRAZY!!!*

hey guys i read your threads and i think that this type of arrangement is fully twisted. it sounds like some sort of revenue scam... 
If i loved skylines that much and lived in the us i would move lol... 
The information that use gave me is very interesting... i am quite blown away at how the US deal with this type of car, ecspecially when they r procducing cars that r of similar performance... i cant see the justice in this... can anyone give me a clearer picture on why they do this with the skyline??? and is this the only car or is there others?? ?R34Srule . hell yes


----------



## R34SRULE (Jan 11, 2005)

*Another thought lol...*

Actually ... over the next week or two im going to look into the laws of the Us and i am going to find a way around these laws and maybe i could come up with something.... im not a brain but i do have good knowledge of how to get round things.... ill be back lol


----------



## R34SRULE (Jan 11, 2005)

*Another thought lol...*

Actually ... over the next week or two im going to look into the laws of the Us and i am going to find a way around these laws and maybe i could come up with something.... im not a brain but i do have good knowledge of how to get round things.... ill be back lol.... when did you go to dunedin bro??? and what were u up to when you came here???? what part of the world r you in???


----------



## methed (Apr 1, 2005)

R34SRULE said:


> Actually ... over the next week or two im going to look into the laws of the Us and i am going to find a way around these laws and maybe i could come up with something.... im not a brain but i do have good knowledge of how to get round things.... ill be back lol


 I'd like to find out too. Any specific names for these laws or something so I could begin searching around?


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

Buy one off ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7965285757&category=33644


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's the US import requirements for Vehicles:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/graymarket_RI_list02012005.html

This applies to any vehicle that isn't on the eligibility list for direct import, and newer then 25 years old. 

This is for any non-US spec vehicle, some require little to no modification (usually from Germany/Canada) due to very similar crash/emission standards. Some require major modification due to lacking emission/safety standards. Additionally, the US used to allow "substantially similar" vehicles to be imported, so people would import RHD Silvia/Honda/etc. After a few accidents, NHTSA found that the RHD vehicles were often missing safety/crash features the LHD version had. So a few years back they made it a requirement that RHD cars have to go through a RI to verify they have the required safety/crash features.


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

Say if I was to ship my 33 from syd to cali. Would there be any difficulties on the US side of things?.

Being from Australia I dont quite understand all the bs that goes on in the US when it comes to grey imports.
If emissions is a problem I'll just detune the powerfc, remove the hand controller to meet the requirements, or are there requirements that the factory computer must be used (there are ways around this).

Apart from an RI is there anything else that needs to be looked at?

The reason I ask is in the near future I could be moving to Cali and would hate to leave the 33 behind


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Alf30DET said:


> Say if I was to ship my 33 from syd to cali. Would there be any difficulties on the US side of things?.
> 
> Being from Australia I dont quite understand all the bs that goes on in the US when it comes to grey imports.
> If emissions is a problem I'll just detune the powerfc, remove the hand controller to meet the requirements, or are there requirements that the factory computer must be used (there are ways around this).
> ...


being from the US i still don't understand all the BS that goes on over here.

best way is to look up the emissions laws for cali, then make sure ur 33 meets these before shipping


----------



## generalchaos (Apr 26, 2005)

how come the importers are always in cali, if you have to make them to cali standards then yea....good friggen luck.

Im in michigan, the laws are much more lax here then california, but im sure its still next to impossible unless your a rich mofo


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ks0385 said:


> Buy one off ebay...


NEVER buy a skyline off ebay.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

here's a list of Registered Importers
The one thing you've got to do is make sure you really want the car you plan on importing, because in some cases, an imported vehicle can not be resold. If you're still sure you want it, learn to have some patience, as you'll be waiting a while to even come close to finally driving it. I've been thinking of importing a 180SX, but I'm not going to do it anytime soon because I have nowhere to put it, and I'm not sure i'd want to keep it. I think I'd rater have an S15 or R33. The obvious problem with that is the fact that both of those cars are slightly more expensive than an RPS. If you still plan on doing it, good luck to you man. I hope all works out for the best. :cheers:


----------



## 1SentraBeast (Mar 5, 2005)

IF U GET ONE REGISTER IT AS A 240SX


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

1SentraBeast said:


> IF U GET ONE REGISTER IT AS A 240SX


except its illegal, and would throw a red flag up immediately.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1SentraBeast said:


> IF U GET ONE REGISTER IT AS A 240SX


and your a moron

why the hell would u do that?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> and your a moron
> 
> why the hell would u do that?


hey! he's right, i just registerd my se-r as a festiva and my insurance went down!




you realize you need a vin number to register a car right? if the VIN# doesnt even show up in the US data base they will investigate imediatly. people know what the 240sx is, and when they see a long skyline with swoping lines and large wheels it wont even fool them for a second.


----------



## 1SentraBeast (Mar 5, 2005)

i read an article in import tuner and i know people in ny that hav a skyline registered as a 240sx. thats why i said he can do that


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Read the article from Import Tuner better. It'll mention that the people that do that get HUGE fines and possible jail time for fruad if they are caught. And if the get into an accident, insurance will not cover ANYTHING, including the expensive amount they will most likely be liable for. And then after that's done they get the huge fines and possible jail time.

The article says, all roads lead to NHTSA, Motorex and RB Motoring.

If you can't afford to get a Skyline legally, you DEFINITELY CAN'T afford what happens when you get caught with an illegally imported, non-US road legal Skyline!


----------



## Daidae (Jan 2, 2004)

GTES-t said:


> If you can't afford to get a Skyline legally, you DEFINITELY CAN'T afford what happens when you get caught with an illegally imported, non-US road legal Skyline!


Well put! :thumbup:


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

someguy around the lake from me has a skyline n he got it shipped into canada n drives around the us with canada plates


----------

